# Leather cutting pattern, to recover persons seat



## crazychevelleman (May 11, 2012)

I need a .pdf, or a pattern to cut my leather for my Persons seat. I didnt have any material on this pan that I am now using. Can anyone help me? This is the look that i am shooting for (see Pics).


----------



## crazychevelleman (May 12, 2012)

Bump....Anyone?


----------



## Richard (May 12, 2012)

Give me a call when you get a chance. I sent you a pm

Richard


----------



## Bozman (May 12, 2012)

If you are making a WW2 G519 bike seat this is the wrong seat for you to use. This seat is a 1930's era seat and not a G519 seat.

The 1940's seat is nor stitched it is help in place with a lower pan.

See Huffman Bill's Post on the G503.com:

http://www.g503.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=186179


----------



## crazychevelleman (May 12, 2012)

WOW thanks for the info JD. Richard, I will call you Monday.


----------



## Bozman (May 13, 2012)

Always glad to help brother!

Boz


----------



## crazychevelleman (May 14, 2012)

Like this?

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?23506-1945-Military-Columbia&p=144165#post144165


----------



## crazychevelleman (May 15, 2012)

Better pics:


----------



## Richard (May 16, 2012)

Looks great...very nice work!


----------



## crazychevelleman (May 22, 2012)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?23506-1945-Military-Columbia&p=146017#post146017


----------

